# Moody hedgehog



## Kabuki hedgehog (Jun 18, 2017)

My hedgehog kabuki is calm and nice all the time but today he has this mean temper i dont know if he was hungry or somthing but today he's just plane mean biting everyone, any idea of what could be the reason he's mad?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A huge mood swing like that can sometimes indicate something wrong, like an injury or illness. Check him over completely, look for quills poking him, mites, scrapes or bumps, any particularly sore spots, etc. Then check the room & household for anything that might be spooking or upsetting him - new smells in the room, new smells on the people, any new pets, weird sounds, etc. 

If you can't find anything obvious that might be bothering him, keep an eye on him tonight & see if he eats/drinks/is active as normal. See how he behaves tomorrow. He could just have an off day, but if he's still acting the same tomorrow & you can't find a reason why, you'll need to make a vet appointment to get him checked out.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Could be quilling too. In which case he's just grumpy because he's sore. How old is he?


----------



## Kabuki hedgehog (Jun 18, 2017)

Hes a year old, he was pretty grumpy that day i guess he was hungry becuase he forgets to eat and drink from time to time, he has this little hut and some time he stays there for a long time forgeting to come out and eat, know that i know what was up i take him out every hour or so for he can eat and drink. Thanks for the advice its very handie!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not normal for hedgehogs to avoid coming out to eat & drink. Is his cage warm enough? What is the temperature? Do you have a heating set up for him? And is his cage dark at night so he can feel comfortable with being active?


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

My hedgie does this sometimes! He'll just have a horrible mood one night and be perfectly fine the next day. It could be that you took him out at a different time or he smells something weird (even changing the soap you use could cause a pissy mood, I speak from experience). If he's still pissy after a couple days he could be quilling


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs do not go through a large quilling like the baby ones once they're a year old. It's not something that would affect their mood so drastically.


----------

